# panasonic KX-DT333 phone



## JamesGoh (Oct 28, 2009)

My radio station manager wants me to connect a digital Panasonic KX-DT333 phone to an old analog switching unit. The aim of this setup is for any calls being directed to the phone to be interecepted by the switching unit.

However, this is not happening

I connected the telephone line port of the switching unit to the telephone line outlet in my workplace and the telephone port on the switching unit to the KX-DT333. 

We believe this is due to the fact that the analog switching unit does not recognise the digital signals coming from the phone. My boss has told me that the solution is in programming the phone in a certain way.


We have tried reprgrogramming call pickup deny and line preference out but no success so far. 

Would anyone be able to help us out here ?

many thanks


----------

